# Strikeforce: Daniel Cormier vs Jason Riley



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Cormier won by first round demolition.



> Round 1 - The fighters clinch against the cage. Riley pushes Cormier into the cage, and when he backs away, Cormier follows and looks for the takedown. Riley defends, but Cormier lets his hands fly and tags his opponent. Riley hits the mat, and Cormier unloads a quick barrage of additional blows to prompt the quick stoppage. Daniel Cormier def. Jason Riley via submission (strikes) - Round 1, 1:02.


Link


----------

